# My latest acquistion



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Always wanted a dark purple R35! 
Shame it's only a 1:18 scale one... 










Nice detail on the SpecV exhaust tips









Carbon effect rear spoiler









CCM discs









Excellent service from Autoart-models-online.co.uk
Ordered yesterday, arrived today and p&p were free!


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks awesome. I was looking for one of these the other day. Unfortunately the white one's sold out :-( Should i get the brilliant white spec V? decisions decisions...


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

That's excellent - they've even managed to get the swirl marks into the paint finish too!


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> That looks awesome. I was looking for one of these the other day. Unfortunately the white one's sold out :-( Should i get the brilliant white spec V? decisions decisions...


Yeah why not..... get both


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

they cheated you,fake carbon brakes and spoiler!!


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that cracks on the brake discs already? :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just a heads up, the company I ordered this from autoart-models-online.co.uk are having a 20% sale from now until March and they were already the cheapest online Autoart dealer I could find!

I think they're currently out of stock of the purple SpecV, but they have the amazing 1:12 GT-R in silver and black. I have the silver one and it is simply stunning. Retails at £400, but they normally sell it at £340 and in the sale would be more like £270 with free p&p.



















I'm about to order the uber-cool Super GT test car 









Check them out as they have most of the Autoart range including loads of Skyline GT-Rs and other Nissans.

I'm not linked to them in any way, just a satisfied customer!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Cheers David, am about to replace an Xmas pressie from the other half as she did NOT buy the correct model of my White GT-R


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Autoart's 1:18 GT-R is superior to the (even) more expensive Kyosho alternative as Kyosho seemed to have got the tyre aspect ratio very wrong, they look like they're on tractor tyres!

It's just a shame that crappy Mattel got the Ferrari licence...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn, the White GT-R's are still sold out


----------



## Cactussed (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like it has swirl marks. Needs a detail


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Let me know if you want it wrapped mate :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::smokin:


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

All R33 models out of stock:bawling: been looking for one of these for ages. 

Anybody know where i can get a good quality one from?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave

Why didn't you just go the whole hog and buy the bl**dy real thing - then you wouldn't have to mess with the little improved 2011 car !!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> Damn, the White GT-R's are still sold out


STOP PRESS!

They're back in stock, as are the Ultimate Opal Black SpecVs and most if not all of the R33s!
Go back and check the site and they've updated their stock listings.

Hmm, I might get a Midnight Purple R33 V Spec to remind me of how troublesome Godzilla 1 was... :chuckle:


----------



## gtr-r35 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Over 150 nissan skyline model and diecast collection*

Hi can anyone help  how can i advertise of my loved collection of diecast models & radio control collection ect.
I sadly have to sell up very large collection im advertiseing on e.bay at the moment,as i no longer have the space for them!!!!!!


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the website David. Dropped them an email last night, turns out the stock records were wrong so i have now ordered myself an R33 in sonic silver :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> Damn, the White GT-R's are still sold out


Back in stock too!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Final bump as they have now increased their sale to 30% as they are deciding to shut down, more's the shame.
Orders need to be in by end of Feb, but you can take 30% off the price listed. Bargain.

So now bought an R33 V-spec in Midnight Purple and a 2008 GT500 GT-R test car before they go!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Back in stock too!


Cheers, mine is now sat in my study next to models of the other cars i've owned (or lust after)

If you ever spot a Sprint Blue B7 RS4 Saloon, let me know as it's still missing from my model collection. Can always find a Red Avant or Yellow Cab, but no Blue saloons.


----------



## estorilblau (Mar 30, 2008)

Good choice david !


----------

